# The Proper Way To Chain Your Pocket Watch ?



## Asgeir (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

I got this chain together with a IWC/FHF pocket watch (early 1900), and since all 3 "connectors" are different I wonder if there are any guidelines

about which end should be hooked up to what ? (clothing, belt, other "accessories...).

There's a flat link next to the "C" end with a text that looks like "ROLLMAR KETTE" (the Omega box just made a nice background 

Cheers,

Asgeir


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

The 'c'-end belongs to the pocket watch, 'a' comes to the button hole on your vest, and to 'b' you can connect a watch key, a little parfume bottle, a small fob scissors or other watch fobs.

Andreas


----------



## Asgeir (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank's for that, Andreas,

nice to know if I should ever attend a party with a "old-style" dress code 

Asgeir


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Not exactly the chain I'd go after, but if I had one like it, I'd keep the key to my cashbox on the spare loop!







It's a nice chain, besides, though.


----------

